# Highpoint Rocketraid 2740 Woes (Part 2)



## JPl33t (Jan 30, 2014)

Part 1 can be found here.
I'm at a loss, and would really appreciate any help.


----------



## JPl33t (Feb 1, 2014)

Any devs out there or folks who have used this controller before?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Feb 3, 2014)

JPl33t said:
			
		

> Any devs out there or folks who have used this controller before?


Your link is returning "Internal Server Error" at the moment, so I can't see what was in Part 1.

These controllers aren't used by that many users. bsdstats (which has a very small sample size) show hptrr(4) and related drivers used on only 2 systems (contrast with mfi(4), which has 175 systems reported.

I also seem to remember a number of complaints about both the controller (it doesn't allow an easy way to detect it separately from the generic chip it is based on - search for the hw.hptrr.attach_generic sysctl knob to read more about that) and the vendor's support (see this post for an example).

I think your best bet would be to file a bug report and see if someone picks it up. Even on the latest FreeBSD release, 10.0, the last work on the driver (other than tagging it for the release) was well over 5 years ago.

Sorry to be the voice of gloom...


----------

